# Problem: New d3100, Pictures are not sharp



## 35mm4me (Jul 4, 2013)

Trying to figure out whats going on, I just returned a Nikon cool pix l820 point and shoot that I had for one week for a Nikon d3100, even when in auto mode, vr on and auto focus the d3100 pictures are not in focus and not sharp.  The coolpix l820 pictures were very sharp and in focus. Searched the internet and cant find anything directly related to this. could the lens ( nikkor 18-55 VR) be lesser quality to the point and shoot lens

Thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Trying to figure out whats going on, I just returned a Nikon cool pix l820 point and shoot that I had for one week for a Nikon d3100, even when in auto mode, vr on and auto focus the d3100 pictures are not in focus and not sharp.  The coolpix l820 pictures were very sharp and in focus. Searched the internet and cant find anything directly related to this. could the lens ( nikkor 18-55 VR) be lesser quality to the point and shoot lens
> 
> Thanks



Post some of the images with exif intact.

Take off any filters.... a cheap one can seriously degrade IQ.

Keep you shutter reciprocal to the lens FL or faster... preferably faster. 

Make sure your aperture is giving adequate DOF to cover the subject..

Keep your ISO as low as possible but still allow the shutter and aperture you need.


Again.. post some of the images... so we can SEE what happened...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 4, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Trying to figure out what&#8217;s going on, I just returned a Nikon cool pix l820 point and shoot that I had for one week for a Nikon d3100, even when in auto mode, vr on and auto focus the d3100 pictures are not in focus and not sharp.  The coolpix l820 pictures were very sharp and in focus. Searched the internet and can&#8217;t find anything directly related to this. could the lens ( nikkor 18-55 VR) be lesser quality to the point and shoot lens
> 
> Thanks


 The 18-55  lens is pretty sharp, I have it along with a Tamron 70 -300MM VC and No problems getting sharp images.If your shooting Jpeg the default in camera sharpening is around +3 You can turn it up.I have mine +7 for jpeg but I shoot raw and do my own sharpening.As mentioned already,Post some picture with Exif info so it can be viewed for better assistance.Here is a picture of some beach front houses after they where rebuilt after hurricane sandy.Sharpening was at default settings taken at 55mm I/400  F8 @ ISO 100.

DSC_0016 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yea.. I don't think it is the lens either...


----------



## apvm (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the D3100 and from a Fujifilm S2950, the D3100 with the 18-55 kit is much sharper than the S2950.  Most common mistakes/error from newbie like me....are there any fingerprints on the lens?


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2013)

*"The single most important component
of a camera is the twelve inches behind it." 
Ansel Adams*

How Do I Use My Digital SLR?: How to Get Sharply Focused Images
Understanding Camera Autofocus
Tutorials - Sharpness


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2013)

My guess is that the OP is used to the eye-candy type of JPEG images that most small compact digital cameras spit out; with sharpening applied, a contrast enhancement, and one of multiple types of color "looks" applied. Most d-slr cameras offer multiple "looks" or as Canon calls them "Picture Styles", which all put a visual style or imprint on the out of camera JPEG images.

Nikon has multiple settings that custom-tailor out of camera JPEG images so that they are, for example suitable for Direct Print, or Vivid.

Maybe look into this aspect; most d-slr cameras by default, will output a relatively mild,moderate degree of both sharpening and contrast, so that the image can easily be molded to the right look in software, later, after the fact. Most compacts on the other hand, output a *"juiced" *image that is quite vivid, and has a lot of sharpening applied in-camera, so the images are ready to be viewed immediately upon download.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 4, 2013)

It's hard to say anything without seeing an actual shots. Now with that said, how is the camera set up? A lot goes on in the camera before post processing. Example, I shot my D3100 using Vivid and and couple more notches on Sharpness and White Balance.


----------



## orb9220 (Jul 4, 2013)

These kind of post always means to me "User error" or unrealistic "User P&S expectations"
Not realizing they will need to spend serious time learning to use a dslr. 
And more time shooting and adjusting to get images they are happy with.
.


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I can post some images tomorrow, shot in auto and manual with the same settings.
I checked the set up and right now 
Image quality is&#8230;jpeg fine
Picture control is set to&#8230; Standard
White balance to&#8230; Auto
Noise reduction&#8230;on


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 4, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I can post some images tomorrow, shot in auto and manual with the same settings.
> I checked the set up and right now
> Image quality is&#8230;jpeg fine
> Picture control is set to&#8230; Standard
> ...



I've got White Balance set to Auto plus A3 on my D3100 and shoot using Vivid 

Shooting menu > White Balance > White Balance Auto > A3
Shooting menu > set picture control > Vivid > OK 
Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Sharping > +2-3 notches
Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Saturation > + 1-2 notches

Also: I have the File Number Sequence set to On


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 5, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> 35mm4me said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the advice. I can post some images tomorrow, shot in auto and manual with the same settings.
> ...



Do you have any images you can share at these settings? I made those adjustments to my D3100 last night and will take some samples shots&#8230;

Thanks


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 5, 2013)

Shooting menu > White Balance > White Balance Auto > A3
Shooting menu > set picture control > Vivid > OK 
Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Sharping > +2-3 notches
Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Saturation > + 1-2 notches
I adjusted the camera as described above, except I dont know how the -3 and -2 are set.

Two images taken in auto mode #1 auto focus #2 Manual focus ,right from the card


#1




#2






Thanks


----------



## amolitor (Jul 5, 2013)

These look pretty decent to me. The focus appears to be on the nearest part of the fountain.

Possibly you're just not used to having a finite depth of field? Stuff that's not in the plane of focus will be progressively softer the farther in front or behind that plane of focus it is. The Coolpix will have far more depth of field at any given setting than the D3100, because of its very very small sensor. There's a bunch of geometry to explain why.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like the focus point is too far from the camera and most of the fountain is OOF.

Here's the EXIF:

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D3100
Image Date: 2013-07-05 00:59:03 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 29.0mm (35mm equivalent: 43mm)
Aperture: f/7.1
Exposure Time: 0.0050 s (1/200)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Ver.1.01


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 5, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm4me said:
> ...



I'm really not sure if I have any shots that hasn't been altered in post processing.

Here is an article that helps explain setting up a camera: Camera Adjustments

Anyhow, this photo was taken recently with my D3100 (18-200mm VR) setup this way with slight post processing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 5, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Shooting menu > White Balance > White Balance Auto > A3
> Shooting menu > set picture control > Vivid > OK
> Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Sharping > +2-3 notches
> Shooting Menu > set picture control > Vivid > Saturation > + 1-2 notches
> ...



Cool. 

I would try the F-stop around F8-11 next (lower during low light conditions) and maybe with and ISO 200.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

See if you think this is any better:  (FWIW, you didn't need the VR turned on for this one)


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 5, 2013)

With a point and shoot your sensor is very small which has the effect of making your depth of field (in focus area) really large--this makes focus less critical than it is with a Dslr, especially at wide apertures.


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 5, 2013)

480sparky said:


> See if you think this is any better: (FWIW, you didn't need the VR turned on for this one)



Yea thats better, Mine right from the card is dull,  Now i have taken shots in manual and that helps when I am in control but still is dull not crisp&#8230;


----------



## 35mm4me (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think I got it figured out. This is a practice shot with adjustments shot in manual and straight off the card.

I think its much better I can work with this.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2013)

35mm4me said:


> Yea thats better, Mine right from the card is dull,  Now i have taken shots in manual and that helps when I am in control but still is dull not crisp&#8230;



All I did was increase the contrast by introducing an S into the curve, up the saturation a bit and a mild high-pass sharpening.  That's probably something your old camera did by default.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, the image in post #21 has vivid greens, saturated orange in the flowers, etc. It's been "juiced" a little bit. P&S digitals mostly all do this by default. Boosting the saturation in-camera, and elevating the in-camera sharpening a couple notches (or even three) will tend to give a more vibrant straight out of camera JPEG file.

One thing to also consider is the Automatic Dynamic Lighting setting setting, which helps bridge deep shadows and bright highlights; that setting needs to be activated too.


----------

